# HELP!!!!! What is going on,my top leaves are curling down and in like crazy!!!!!!



## CFornell (May 9, 2010)

http://img535.imageshack.us/i/imagerec.jpg/

Hopefully someone that has seen this before can help me, it like the rams horn effect, watt worse on the tops. most of my plants are doing this, and it seems to start once I put them in flowering. 


I use half dose of nutes 

I'm thinking either nitrogen overdose or

Lights were too low or

Heat stress cuz the other day it got to the high 90's the day I added an extra light

Or possibly foliage spray from the humboldt purple maxx, bushmaster and snowstorm ultra 

It also seems that the super lemon haze (shown) and wonder haze got it worse than the og kush

Lemon haze in soil ph around 6-6.5

Others in ebb and flow ph around 5.9

Two 400 w hps one 600 w hps

Humidity around 40-50

I also cut back on the cal mag cuz this happened on my last crop too...WTF!!!!!

Any help would be greatly appreciated thanx!!!!


----------



## edcarr (May 9, 2010)

looks like heat to me


----------



## Blaze12 (May 9, 2010)

What's your water schedule like??


----------



## CFornell (May 9, 2010)

In the ebb and flow it's four time during the day, and either once or twice at night....however the lemon haze which is pictured is in dirt...I usually water it avg every other day in a 5 gallon pot...my meter is always showing super moist tho


----------



## homebrewer (May 10, 2010)

My guess is over-watering.


----------



## i81two (May 10, 2010)

to much N ?


----------



## L Cap (May 10, 2010)

I have had those results before from super low soil ph.


----------



## CFornell (May 11, 2010)

When I stick the ph meter in the soil it read about 6 is that too low?


----------



## CFornell (May 11, 2010)

It looks like N but I use all half nutes, and I keep my ppm to around 700 cuz I had N problem before


----------



## flammable415 (May 11, 2010)

you should try flushing them then go from there


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 11, 2010)

edcarr said:


> looks like heat to me


Wrong. Heat would burn & crack the plants.
This is Heat Stress:







homebrewer said:


> My guess is over-watering.


Wrong. Plants would turn crisp and look waterlogged. Not curl under as severely.
This is overwatering:







i81two said:


> to much N ?


Wrong. Too much N wouldn't have this effect. It would turn the leaves extremely Dark Green, and in severe enough cases would cause the leaves to dry out and fall off.
This is what a Nitrogen Toxicity looks like:







L Cap said:


> I have had those results before from super low soil ph.


Correct.. Finally some1 who knows a thing or two.

What you want to do is Flush your plants, and do it until the run-off water PH is the same (or close enough) to the PH as the solution ur putting in. Do not add any other fertilizers as it's possible the incorrect PH is coming from a heavy salt build-up around the roots, which changes the way the plant is able to uptake nutrients.
The good news is it's fixable, the bad news is it has caused a decent amount of stress to the plant at this essential stage & you have no doubt reduced ur yield & potency.


----------



## JoeGreenThumb (May 11, 2010)

are your leaves brittle? it might be heat


----------



## CFornell (May 11, 2010)

The leaves are pretty soft to the touch, so the soil one but what about the ebb and flow...the og Cush isn't curled too bad at all, however the wonder haze has pretty much the same damage as the SLH in soil. I keep that at around 5.9 however it does constantly raise....

Also, when I checked my ph of the runoff water it was 6 which I still think is a lil low...


----------



## veggiegardener (May 11, 2010)

flammable415 said:


> you should try flushing them then go from there


Agreed!

It could be many things. It appears like the beginning of some sort of nute lock out.

Flush and feed half nutes is the best approach.

JMHO


----------



## CFornell (May 11, 2010)

K, I'm on the right track then, I flushed with flora clean and running nutes at around 300 ppm


----------



## Wetdog (May 12, 2010)

CFornell said:


> Also, when I checked my ph of the runoff water it was 6 which I still think is a lil low...


6 in soil is lockout low. You want 6.5-6.8, 6.5 is ideal.

Got any powdered dolomite lime in that mix? If not, that's what you need.

BTW, this is why I only run 1 strain at the time. A nute level that would starve an Indica can easily burn a Sativa.

Wet


----------



## B2K (May 12, 2010)

looks like over-watering man my girl looks the exact same right now, the only thing to do is just wait till she drys out and water her less often.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 14, 2010)

B2K said:


> looks like over-watering man my girl looks the exact same right now, the only thing to do is just wait till she drys out and water her less often.


Why would u post that after it has been agreed that the plants need a Flush with a higher PH & low EC feed.. Leaving it to 'Dry Out' as u have suggested would only leave the plants battling the salts that are built-up in the soil without a drink to go with it. This would lead to burning the roots, hardening them & making them alot less efficient at their job.

Please refrain from posting on something that you dont know. It's nothing personal against you, but god forbid that poor CFornell had taken ur advice & lost his plants as a result..


----------



## homebrewer (May 14, 2010)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Wrong. Plants would turn crisp and look waterlogged. Not curl under as severely.
> This is overwatering:


His plant is sativa dominant and over-watering will cause leaf curl just like the pic above. Now is that exactly what is going on? Who knows? Your guess is no better than anyone else's unless you visited this grower and watched his practices for a week. 



XxNinjaxX said:


> Please refrain from posting on something that you dont know. It's nothing personal against you, but god forbid that poor CFornell had taken ur advice & lost his plants as a result..


Maybe you should have taken your own advice before you started that jack-off homemade CO2 thread.  That's just embarrassing.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (May 14, 2010)

homebrewer said:


> His plant is sativa dominant and over-watering will cause leaf curl just like the pic above. Now is that exactly what is going on? Who knows? Your guess is no better than anyone else's unless you visited this grower and watched his practices for a week.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should have taken your own advice before you started that jack-off homemade CO2 thread.  That's just embarrassing.


Homebrewer u need a life. Im here to help, if on the way a person or 2 needs to be told to sit down and shut up then so be it, you however seem petty and immature.
I am well aware that his plant is Sativa Dominant - i grew the exact same strain with great results, so i can very confidently say how it reacts in situations.. & this situation is a PH issue, not an Over-Watering Issue!
But i know u like proof for things, so here u go XxNinjaxX's Super Lemon Haze.

I have no desire to jack this thread with my personal agenda, however all that was said in the CO2 thread was true.. like it or lump it, we had the numbers using a PPM meter to prove it. There is a reason it was made a Sticky - It Worked! There is a reason the thread was closed - You got on there and acted like a dickhead, deny it all you wish, but the thread existed for 40 pages of harmony before that. 
I will admit i do not know the science of it, and you very well may, but the proof was in the numbers.. That is the number of people who posted a 'Thankyou, this method worked well for me, i really noticed a difference' & The numbers on the PPM METER!


----------



## greenjacketdude (May 15, 2010)

OVER WATERED. you dont need to water 5 gallon dirt every other day. i wait about a week, water with1 -1.5 gallons each


----------

